# Wat van die braai



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Ek dink James her die bul wat hy moes braai verloor... Al wat hy nou kan kry is sushi :wink:
Grap net. Dit sal lekker wees om saam met julle by die "shoots" te braai en 'n :darkbeer: na die tyd.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

BRAAI?? Wie? Wanneer? Waar? Wat? Ek is reg. My goed is gepak. Van ons bly net blerrie ver van mekaar af. Ray het darem die naweek vir my 'n skaap gespit.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bush, if you are going to take pics of me you will need a bigger camera.
And thanks for the soup by the way, it was excellent, just the thing for a cold winter evening.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> And thanks for the soup by the way, it was excellent, just the thing for a cold winter evening.


That was a Kudu, Gemsbok and bean soup. Boy was it windy last night.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey, please don`t publish more of this pictures:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:
I am on diet for my holiday and this picture is soooo painful for my:wink:
This year I will take a big swarte pot along to Germany, so I can cook here my own likahare or waterblommetjie-bredie on the fire.
I like also Ulusu Lwenkomo ( this is maybe from you region ) Xhosa.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Bush buck*

I having bush buck fillet stakes tonight.

Sorry Frank but I just have to tell you about it.:tongue:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had a fine salad with tomato, cucumber and some onion rings tonight
My wife and son eat now a plate full of meat, slowly slowly I beginn to hate them:embara:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is just cruel of your wife!! Good luck with the diet Frank, I know how kak it can be when everybody around you are laying into the good stuff!


----------

